# rear speakers



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

whats the size of the rear speakers in b14's? i heard it's like 6 1/4 or something. will 6 1/2 fit? let me know thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm running 6.5's in mine....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

6.75"...i dunno if 6.5 will fit. you might have to drill some holes.......


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

yes 6.5 will work i just replaced them on my car 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

i had 6x9's in my rear ... of course they didn't fit. i cut out a hole in my top rear deck and the speakers just rested on top


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i have my 6.5's on the parcel shelf, but i think 6.5 oversized is like the equivalent of the oem, but not as big as a 6.75. something like that, check the crutchfield chart.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Call us ghetto but it works...*



TofuShop said:


> i had 6x9's in my rear ... of course they didn't fit. i cut out a hole in my top rear deck and the speakers just rested on top


Got the same exact set up :cheers:


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

it is actually an over sized 6 1/2 meaning it is a 6 3/4 but if you want to go nuts like me, pull out the trunk bars, and cut the metal under the rear deck and put you in a really nice set of 6x9's and put a 50 or 100 watt amp on them. save space and weight of a sub, and if you don't wanna beat your head to death, then they sould give you a good bass response. Oh, do not have to cut out the top of the deck unless you feel it is nessacery. oh you ask how the trunk stays up, i don,t get in the trunk of my car unless it is time for more juice, then i just get a broom stick and hold it up while i am removing or reinstalling the bottle. buy a second car if you wanna use the trunk for something, or just buy you an old nissan p/u drop a det in it and drive that, then you don't need the trunk. oh,i run a install shop in nashville, tn.any questions, pm me.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> yes 6.5 will work i just replaced them on my car 3 weeks ago.


did you need to put a baffle between the new speakers and the mounting holes, or did the speaker screw holes line up with the original screw holes? just out of curiosity, knowing how much of a pain it is to get underneath that rear deck.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

for you guys who have put new speakers in the rear deck.... does it sound a lot better then the stock speakers? 

i figure that even with new speakers, the sound will still be muffled because of the covered rear deck. (so i never bothered to get new speakers)

is it _really_ worth buying new ones?


----------



## SnoViper (Jul 13, 2003)

Gonna be installing a set of Sony 6.5" two ways this weekend.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

my420sx said:


> Got the same exact set up :cheers:


hahaha - niiiiice. bradg, yes i kno i didn't have to cut, but i made a hole so i could use my very HOT JBL mesh speaker covers  ... haha im retarded

FadedKM83, yes it sounds AMAZING now. the main reason i got them was because i thought 6x9's would pump out enough bass (like bradg said), but it was still not enough for me ... :loser: ... so i ended up selling my 6x9's and getting a correct speaker size and a sub. and im stuck with two stinkin' holes :fluffy:


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

TofuShop said:


> so i ended up selling my 6x9's and getting a correct speaker size and a sub. and im stuck with two stinkin' holes :fluffy:


Why didn't you just keep the 6x9's?


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

there was no point in keeping them after getting a sub. Plus, having a hole on the rear deck with the 6x9's was too loud for the backseat passengers.. complained of going deaf -_-


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Back in 2001, I bought a set of four Pioneer TS-1620 IIs. Great-sounding 3-way speakers that drop right in all four slots easily. I'd recommend them if you can find any used; they've either been discontinued or had their model # changed.
And for the deck, definitely go with Panasonic's CQ-DP383U MP3 player. Only costs $150 or so.
And yeah, the size is officially "oversized 6.5". Does anyone know if this is exactly the same size used by the 95-98 240SX? I'm planning to upgrade so I wanna see if I can take my speakers with me.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

i have added a sub and amps and all that good stuff, but i did keep the 6x9's, for the great mid bass. i have 6 3/4 components in front doors with tweets flushed in the door(JL), 6x9 in rear deck(JL), 1-8" sub(JL), running all that with an Alpine V-12 5ch amp. and you gotta have a good radio, i have a Alpine IVA-C800 w/ Alpine dvd player under it. I am going to go to a bigger sub when i decide what i want to do.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Get a good set of componets up front and disconnect the rear and it will sound alot better. Rear speakers pull the soundstage to the back... After all do you go to a concert and face the stage or away from it??


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

WOW !! do u really have a full mbquart sound system in your car? if i could afford it .... i'd love to get my hands on a set..


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

I took the quarts out of the car about 4 years ago and put them in my Nissan Truck (sounds great). I run Focal Expert Componets now Alow better but more expensive.
You can get a good set of componets (Focal Access or some Quarts)under 250.00 or even a good 6.5 coax for the front door under 100.00 and sound better than putting anything in the back. You will need a sub in the back though....


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*Pioneers all round*

I switched out my stocks for Pioneers. I put some nice 3-ways in the front doors, but I saved my money in the back by only using 2-ways. The board that they are under does cause some muffling, but mostly of the high range. I didn't put out the duggets for 3-way for the back because all the treble was being robbed by the deck board anyway. I guess I must have thrown out the grills that came with my speakers, as I later wanted to punch holes in the rear deck and put the grills on for looks and sound, but could not find them. As far as I can tell, any 6.5" speakers made by Pioneer should fit a b14 all the way around. They've done so for me.

And yes, the speakers do sound better, even with the stock head. But a decent head unit (no gadgets) can be bought for $150 these days, so you might as well get one. I got a great Aiwa head for $180.

BTW, has anyone ever priced a replacement OEM head unit for a B14. OMFG!! They want around *$600* for one! Ack! I'll get mine at Best Buy, thanks!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

hmmm... looks like its time to replace my stockies. but first, i need a job


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

I put in 6.5s. 

I have a question, I have a 12in sub in the trunk and everything sounds great when I'm in the driver's seat but when I want to hang out outsidewith my friends and drink beers :cheers: there is a rattling noise coming from either my license plate or my trunk. I tried putting some foam material under the license plate and it worked for a while but now its doing it again and it drives me insane. Any suggestions?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i think it might be the trunk itself. i got 2 12's in the trunk and it sounds like doodoo from outside. i did everything to keep the liscense plate from rattling so it might be the trunk itself


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*He's Got a Point*

There is metal-to-metal contact between the solid smooth sheet metal of the trunk and the support braces the run under the surface. The parts that are between welds could very well bow enought with the vibration to cause the noise. I don't have much experience in the matter, but I would think that some properly placed and adheared dynomat would cure it. But again, I have no sub, so take me with grain of salt...


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Mine doesnt rattle and I have 2 12's but the box front with the speakers is sealed to the opening behind the seat (sound goes into the car and doesnt get into the trunk)..Also I have sound deadened the whole car so there are no rattles. With the doors closed and the windows up you can hardly tell its playing. Inside I hit around 138 DB (at the dash on an audiocontrol meter)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I jus instaled boston's all around and they all seemed to fit just fine. For the rears, I jus plopped the speakers into the hole, and the screw holed seemed to line up perfectly w/o me even trying to guess the holes.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> for you guys who have put new speakers in the rear deck.... does it sound a lot better then the stock speakers?
> 
> i figure that even with new speakers, the sound will still be muffled because of the covered rear deck. (so i never bothered to get new speakers)
> 
> is it _really_ worth buying new ones?


Anything is better then the crappy stcks that the B14's come with. and no they aren't muffled b/c the 6.5o/s section of the cover is extremely thin compared to the rest of the cover. If you don't have front speakers, I'd focus on those first however. Then replace the rears IMO.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

*fiberglass*

just fiberglass some sub in the rear deck and paint the glass the color of your car.. it will look and sound much better..


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

FadedKM83 said:


> for you guys who have put new speakers in the rear deck.... does it sound a lot better then the stock speakers?
> 
> i figure that even with new speakers, the sound will still be muffled because of the covered rear deck. (so i never bothered to get new speakers)
> 
> is it _really_ worth buying new ones?



I got new 6.5 pioneers and they sounded like shit because they had no bass. If you buy andything other that pioneer such as some Infiinity' with swivle tweeters you get the best of both worlds or bass and trebble> :thumbup:


----------

